# Build Wood Shed - Building pictures



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello friends,

I built a firewood shed in my garden.

Useful for drying and wood storage.

Building pictures: ----> *My wood shed*


----------



## greatgardener (Jul 19, 2016)

Good idea for drying firewood


----------

